# Europe with cats?



## 112482 (May 21, 2008)

Are my husband and me mad to consider taking our two cats on a year-long trip round Europe along with our 1 year old daughter in a 6 berth Burstner??

The date for departure is coming and none of our relatives is willing to take them on. We are starting to seriously consider taking them with us.

I have no idea what they'd be like in the motorhome, but they absolutely hate the car and are extremely worried about territory issues in general so I can't exactly see them happily prowling each campsite we end up in. Plus we're planning on doing lots of aires so they may be stuck indoors a fair bit. Can I bear to share our limited space with a cat litter tray I wonder???

Has anyone else tried this way of doing things? Is it possible?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cats*

Hi

There is no reason why taking a cat overseas is any different to taking a dog.......except.....the cat is generally free to run, whilst a dog may well be on a lead.

If your moggy wondered off in the wrong direction etc, would he find his way back to the van? Are the cats used to wearing leads? I often see cats on leads on the site here.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just as a thought but do you want to be restricted so much by two probably adorable ickle moggies. If they don't like the car they won't like the van. I appreciate leaving them behind is a problem and for a year its almost an adoption process also if you leave them in the van its always a worry about heat etc.

Have you got any friendly neighbours who could adopt for a year? Or ask cats protection league if there is anyone who could foster them for a year for you?

We aren't taking our dogs to France as we want a bit of freedom as in touring etc without having to think oh the dogs have been left for xx amount of time etc.

Regards

Greenie

PS unless you practiced with them by living in van on driveway etc and with collars and leads.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi gogo we take one of our cats away with us, the longest trip being 6 weeks in Portugal so far, like you we were concerned about two together in the van, so the older one stays at home.

On site we she wears a long lead and harness, and seems ok with that and the wife does take her for a short walk most days. I assume you know about the pets passport?

Olley


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We leave our cats at home. They have a cat door and daily checks and fuss by daughter or neighbours, but the longest time we have left them is 3 weeks. What is happening to your home whilst you are gone? Can you not let it with cats in situ? Wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea, but there must be some cat lovers our there.

Cousins of ours took in a cat whilst their friends went away for a number of months, and by the end of that time the cat behaved as if they were the owners and not the original owners, which was very upsetting for them. The outcome was that our cousins kept the cat because it seemed so happy there.

If you do want to take your cats with you, it might be a good idea to train them to the lead, and start taking them with you for trips in this country, so you can judge how it goes. There is bound to be an initial settling in period, but it may all go smoothly after that.

Whichever way it goes, enjoy planning your trip. 

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Why not get a large dog cage for the cats to go in when you are on the move. You can give them the run of the van at night with a dirt tray.
Waz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We met a Dutch cat owner at a site in Salzburg. He had his cat on a long light braid attached to its collar with a tennis ball on the other end. When they got to somewhere safe for the cat to be free he would drop the ball on the ground and the cat could roam, pulling the light ball on the braid. The idea was that if the cat suddenly took off and tried to run away - startled by a dog for example- the braid and the ball would snag in something and slow it down sufficiently for the owner to catch up.

The owner said it worked fine and the cat looked content. Close to the van the tennis ball was trapped in the door so the cat was tethered by the braid.

G


----------



## 112482 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think we really have to leave them behind, we will miss them but it's probably for the best. They hate being in the car and yowl the whole time so I can't think a motorhome would be much better.

Keep working on the in-laws I think!

Thanks all


----------

